# School Nurse Patient Rooms and Article 517



## jar546 (Jul 11, 2013)

Today's school nurses are more active and involved than ever with more aspects of patient care than in previous times.  I recently received prints for a series of schools within a district to renovate all of their nursing offices.  Some are elaborate with offices, patient care areas, beds with curtains, waiting areas and the list goes on.

I cannot find where this would be excluded from 517 in the 2008 NEC.

This is the part of 517 that hooked me.



> apply to single-function buildings but are also intended to be individually applied to their respective forms of occupancy within a multifunction building


  The definition of Patient Care Area clearly makes those area applicable to parts of 517Where do you draw the line and would you in this case?


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2013)

You have some fancy schools

When all is said and than done, it is still a nurses office and they can only do nursing things they have been doing for fifty years


----------



## jar546 (Jul 11, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> You have some fancy schoolsWhen all is said and than done, it is still a nurses office and they can only do nursing things they have been doing for fifty years


Healthcare has changed and nurses of today are doing much more than the nurses of yesteryear ever thought possible.  It is a different world today vs just 10 years ago in healthcare.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes they are but there is a limit on what they can do

Whether the kid is puking for an hour or a feeding tube or Iv not sure if that pushes more requirements


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2013)

Health Care Facility - School Nurse


----------



## jar546 (Jul 11, 2013)

The engineer called out for "receptacles to be hospital grade" and " wiring to receptacles in patient care areas to be hospital grade MC wiring"

That leads me to believe he is doing what he heard, not what he read.  I do a lot of hospitals and outpatient buildings and never get that language, it's always language specific to 517.

Yep, this will be fun.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff,

FWIW, ..I would go with the requirements of Article 517 as well. Ya never know when another

medical professional will be called in to administer something to a patient. It has been said

before and IMO, it IS worth repeating, ..we DO enforce the "what if's" of the codes.

Also, on the medical grade receptacles & wiring, some RDP's specify that type to drive the

price up, knowing that they are not required. I recently had a conversation with an Elec.

Engineer regarding this very topic!

There are a lot of RDP's NOT reading the codes!

.


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 11, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> There are a lot of RDP's NOT reading the codes!


Ya think!!!   :beatdhrs:devil


----------



## rnapier (Jul 11, 2013)

I have known of some medical programs where the doctor see the children in the school for an exam perhaps they utilize this area for these procedures.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 11, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Healthcare has changed and nurses of today are doing much more than the nurses of yesteryear ever thought possible.  It is a different world today vs just 10 years ago in healthcare.


Now they use cell phones to call the parent to come and pick the student up.


----------

